# Frozen rodents



## Gandolf38 (May 16, 2011)

I am interested in buying frozen mice in bulk, well, bulk meaning at least 50. I normally get them from my local pet store, but am wanting to have more handy and also get a better price. Can anyone recommend a good supplier--I've heard of problems with some, so I'm not sure who to start with. I have a second tegu now, also, so need more food. 

Oh, a second question: I'm interested in how other people defrost and prepare their frozen rodents. It always seems like such a chore to me, and I looking for easier ways to do it.


----------



## reptastic (May 16, 2011)

I KNOW RODENTPRO HAS EXCELLENT PRICES FOR THEIR RODENTS BUT THEIR SHIPPING IS PRETTY EXPENSIVE JUST AS BIGCHEESE, I BUY IN BULK FROM A LOCAL STORE AND JUST FREEZE THEM, AS FOR DEFROSTING I JUST TAKE THEM OUT EARLY IN THE MORNING AND PLACE THEM IN A CUP OF HOT WATER, BY THE TIME FEEDING COMES AROUND THEY ARE FULLY DEFROSTED AND STILL A LITTLE WARM


----------



## turtlepunk (May 16, 2011)

go to a reptile show! there are usually frozen rodent suppliers there with big freezers full of them! I usually stock up at reptile shows myself! plus they're pretty cheap! but if you cant wait until then you can check the "feeders" section of kingsnake.com or fauna classifieds, maybe there is someone local to your area who is selling them. If theres no luck there, rodent pro is the way to go. (although shipping always sucks)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 16, 2011)

I would like to but in bulk but the shipping is so high. I put my frozen rodent in a cup or bowl filled with hot water. I do dump the cool water once and refill it with hot water.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 16, 2011)

reptastic said:


> I KNOW RODENTPRO HAS EXCELLENT PRICES FOR THEIR RODENTS BUT THEIR SHIPPING IS PRETTY EXPENSIVE JUST AS BIGCHEESE, I BUY IN BULK FROM A LOCAL STORE AND JUST FREEZE THEM, AS FOR DEFROSTING I JUST TAKE THEM OUT EARLY IN THE MORNING AND PLACE THEM IN A CUP OF HOT WATER, BY THE TIME FEEDING COMES AROUND THEY ARE FULLY DEFROSTED AND STILL A LITTLE WARM



are you saying you buy live rodents from the pet store and freeze them? then defrost as needed? Do you find this cheaper?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 16, 2011)

_I use Rodent Pro as well,... when you average it out compared to other companies,.. they are still cheaper. With most companies the shipping is a little less but their products costs more. 

My last order I compared it with 4 different companies and Rodent Pro usually had the cheaper, higher count bags. Their sizes are also larger than what I find in local stores, a medium rat or mouse from them would be a large locally. Plus sometimes there's different sizes in the bags so I like that as well.

It's usually better to fill the box as much as possible. Even if you don't depending on what you need it can still be cheaper and easier to add more variety to their diet. _


----------



## Rhetoric (May 16, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > I KNOW RODENTPRO HAS EXCELLENT PRICES FOR THEIR RODENTS BUT THEIR SHIPPING IS PRETTY EXPENSIVE JUST AS BIGCHEESE, I BUY IN BULK FROM A LOCAL STORE AND JUST FREEZE THEM, AS FOR DEFROSTING I JUST TAKE THEM OUT EARLY IN THE MORNING AND PLACE THEM IN A CUP OF HOT WATER, BY THE TIME FEEDING COMES AROUND THEY ARE FULLY DEFROSTED AND STILL A LITTLE WARM
> ...



If you buy live and want to freeze them there are pages online that show you how to make co2 chambers with dry ice, they're not very complicated. There is one guy locally that will deliver live mice to me and its a lot cheaper when buying in bulk but I'm not sure I want to be killing that many mice lol. There is still a part of me that thinks its too sad.


----------



## laurarfl (May 16, 2011)

I can't kill my own either. And you can't freeze them alive. :O I order from RodentPro, but I order like $200-$300 at a time so shipping isn't so bad in the long run. When I can, I like to order in advance and pick up at reptile shows. That is really cheap. If you don't order ahead, you have to buy your feeders at the beginning, because suppliers will run out fast at shows.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 16, 2011)

I buy all my feeders at reptile expo/shows. We have one every 2 months and I just stock up until the next show because it's usually very cheap.


----------



## Toby_H (May 16, 2011)

I've bought 1,000 frozen mice and 500 frozen Chicks from American Rodent twice. It takes up half over half my freezer when I get a fresh shipment, but it saves me a bundle over the coarse of a year. It's also extreeeeemely convenient knowkign that at every moment of every day I have ample food for my critters. 


To thaw them, I just toss them in a bowl of water. For snakes, I put them in a ziplock bag and soak them to perserve the scent. I've never found this step necessary with my Tegu. It's a very simple 15 minute process from begining to end.


----------



## Tensleep (May 16, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> I've bought 1,000 frozen mice and 500 frozen Chicks from American Rodent twice. It takes up half over half my freezer when I get a fresh shipment, but it saves me a bundle over the coarse of a year. It's also extreeeeemely convenient knowkign that at every moment of every day I have ample food for my critters.
> 
> 
> To thaw them, I just toss them in a bowl of water. For snakes, I put them in a ziplock bag and soak them to perserve the scent. I've never found this step necessary with my Tegu. It's a very simple 15 minute process from begining to end.


Hey Toby, what is the cost of bulk purchase as you mentioned. Per 100 or per 1000. I am curious as I just picked up a 2 yr giant of Bobbys from a man who has to relocate and cant keep his animals. i am waiting for a hatchling from the expect July clutch also. I want to keep frozen rodents and chicks to minimize cost and hassle of having to buy live and prekill myself. Thanks


----------



## Toby_H (May 16, 2011)

My last purchase was a bit over $300... but was around 100 lbs of food... 

American Rodent offers free shipping on orders over $200 (I think it's $200...) They also offer bulk discounts. I bet any supplier would make such offers if given the opportunity. 

I have a few other animals that eat off of that stock, but my Tegu eats more than everyone else combined


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 16, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > I KNOW RODENTPRO HAS EXCELLENT PRICES FOR THEIR RODENTS BUT THEIR SHIPPING IS PRETTY EXPENSIVE JUST AS BIGCHEESE, I BUY IN BULK FROM A LOCAL STORE AND JUST FREEZE THEM, AS FOR DEFROSTING I JUST TAKE THEM OUT EARLY IN THE MORNING AND PLACE THEM IN A CUP OF HOT WATER, BY THE TIME FEEDING COMES AROUND THEY ARE FULLY DEFROSTED AND STILL A LITTLE WARM
> ...






turtlepunk said:


> go to a reptile show! there are usually frozen rodent suppliers there with big freezers full of them! I usually stock up at reptile shows myself! plus they're pretty cheap! but if you cant wait until then you can check the "feeders" section of kingsnake.com or fauna classifieds, maybe there is someone local to your area who is selling them. If theres no luck there, rodent pro is the way to go. (although shipping always sucks)



I did go to a show last July, after I got my oldest Gu, and they told me they only sold in the hundreds...don't remember what the company's name was, though. I plan on going again this July, so I will check it out again. 


Toby_H said:


> I've bought 1,000 frozen mice and 500 frozen Chicks from American Rodent twice. It takes up half over half my freezer when I get a fresh shipment, but it saves me a bundle over the coarse of a year. It's also extreeeeemely convenient knowkign that at every moment of every day I have ample food for my critters.
> 
> 
> To thaw them, I just toss them in a bowl of water. For snakes, I put them in a ziplock bag and soak them to perserve the scent. I've never found this step necessary with my Tegu. It's a very simple 15 minute process from begining to end.


So, you don't have to ziplock them with tegus? That's what I usually do, is ziplock them. They don't mind it if they're that wet?



rhetoricx said:


> WildlifeLover429 said:
> 
> 
> > reptastic said:
> ...






Little Wise Owl said:


> I buy all my feeders at reptile expo/shows. We have one every 2 months and I just stock up until the next show because it's usually very cheap.



One every 2 months???!!! Lucky! We're lucky if we have 2 a year. 

So, it sounds like Rodentpro and American Rodent might be the ones I need to check out. We have a reptile show coming in July, so I should look into ordering some to pick up there. 

It seems like all of you are defrosting the same way I am; except I use ziplocs in the cup or bowl. One problem I always have is getting it to the right temperature...they will only eat their food if it's warm. Then I don't want to leave it in the water TOO long, as I'm afraid it will smell. 
The baby red is just getting familiar with F/T, as he was being fed live in the pet store. They don't believe in feeding frozen.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 16, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> I can't kill my own either. And you can't freeze them alive. :O I order from RodentPro, but I order like $200-$300 at a time so shipping isn't so bad in the long run. When I can, I like to order in advance and pick up at reptile shows. That is really cheap. If you don't order ahead, you have to buy your feeders at the beginning, because suppliers will run out fast at shows.



lol, I would never freeze live mice! ...nope. I was just asking him that because in his post i didn't understand if he was saying that he would buy live mice and just put them in the freezer. (I guessed he wasn't but just wanted to ask). I would only buy frozen, but I am considering just making one of those cheap CO2 chambers.... but i dont know if i have the heart to do it.  I had a rat as a pet once. feeding already dead is so much different than killing.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 16, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't kill my own either. And you can't freeze them alive. :O I order from RodentPro, but I order like $200-$300 at a time so shipping isn't so bad in the long run. When I can, I like to order in advance and pick up at reptile shows. That is really cheap. If you don't order ahead, you have to buy your feeders at the beginning, because suppliers will run out fast at shows.
> ...



For sure I agree lol. I had a pet rat as a little kid and she was pretty awesome haha. I'm fine feeding if ifs already dead but not sure if I can really do it myself.. Though I'm sure after doing it once or twice it would be no big deal.


----------



## laurarfl (May 17, 2011)

I'm such a softie when it comes to animals. I can feed dead, but can't put them out of their misery either. Someone on a forum was trying to convince people that freezing live rats was a humane form of euthanasia for feeders. Ummm...I don't think so!!!

Also, a limiting factor for me when choosing a feeder supplier is what sort of animals they supply. I like to feed chicks to my tegus and I need frozen rabbits for my python. So if you need things like that, check around as well. I think I will look into American Rodent and check out that free shipping offer.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 17, 2011)

_The last time I fed live it didn't work out so well. For what ever reason that day thumping wasn't working,.. the rat kept coming around and the snake wouldn't take it. So I kept it until the next feeding day and it was understandably terrified of me that whole time.  I've been feeding frozen ever since.

I'll keep American Rodents free shipping in mind,.. since I'll be back in that price range eventually. _


----------



## wildartist (May 17, 2011)

Ok..I'm a newbie with Tegus, here, but are mice really that necessary? What about fish or???
Tell me more about the feeding regimen- I'm getting a Tegu from Bobby, in the next month or so.
B')


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 17, 2011)

I know someone who keeps alot of large snakes and uses dry ice. I could never kill them myself. One of the best pets I ever owned was sadie my hairless rats. I find it very difficult to feed pinkies and rats pups.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 17, 2011)

wildartist said:


> Ok..I'm a newbie with Tegus, here, but are mice really that necessary? What about fish or???
> Tell me more about the feeding regimen- I'm getting a Tegu from Bobby, in the next month or so.
> B')



One of the benefits from whole prey are the extra nutrients from the bones and organs. There are some fish you can feed whole, I'm not sure what species exactly but I know goldfish are bad. 
I feed my tegus a variety of fish but since they are not whole prey they are not nutritionally complete, which is why I add a calcium supplement and/or multivitamin.


----------

